# Dimmer para tubos fluorescentes con temporizadores



## djsaes (May 22, 2008)

disculpen si estoy en el lugar equivocado, soy nuevo, y aunque lei las reglas tal ves me equivoque. tengo que recrear un amanecer y anochecer, para el habitat de seres vivos en cautiverio. La idea es que 2 tubos fluorescentes( de radiacion uvb, por eso uso fluorescentes) de 18w deberan encender en su totalidad en un periodo de 30 minutos, osea como si alguien fuece manualmente moviendo la perilla del dimmer y llegara a su maxima capacidad pasado 30 minutos. Dichos tubos permaneceran prendidos 11 u 12 horas, para luego hacer el proceso inverso, osea llegar a apagarce en 30 minutos. Deberan estar apagados otras 11 0 12 horas.
Tenia entendido que los tubos fluorescentes no se podian dimerizar, pero segun información que encontre existe un aparato q cumple la misma funcion que busco hacer yo, pero no tiene los parametros que me sirven (horas).
agradesco cualquier ayuda, el dibujo ejemplifica un poco... gracias alejo


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Mira, con los estudios que tengo concidero imposible lo que necesitas hacer, 

Ya que los tubos fluorescentes, o los de ese tipo funcionan con alta tensión y con capacitores que se cargan y descargan...o sea, no hay forma de engañar el capacitor, o hacerlo trabajar de a poco.
Ademas los electrones de los atomos que se exitan liberan fotones, siempre y cuando la energia de activacion sea superior a la de atraccion de esos electrones hacia el nucleo de su propio atomo...
Por ende cuando haya cierta cantidad de tensión dentro del tubo, la lampara funcionará y cuando no la haya no encendera o hara ese efecto de encendio que parpadea incesantemente.
Las lamparas que si se pueden variar en luminosidad son las incandecentes, las cuales pueden calentar mas o menos, dependiendo de la tension ofrecida.


----------



## EXFLACO (Mar 29, 2009)

Dj draco se las sabe todas (casi casi)DMX / NEON Converter 3004B 

The 3004B interface converts DMX data to digital drive signals for electronic PCA ballasts for flourescent tube lamps. One interface controls four lines and thus four colours. The intensity control range is 1%...100%, flicker-free and with soft-start. Very limited heat production and massive power savings make this colour control system the first choice for architectural lighting, tv production backlighting, or variable intensity office lighting.


----------



## EXFLACO (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.irf.com/technical-información/refdesigns/cfl-3.pdf este circuito trabaja con 110v con dimmers standars, se puede modificar para 220,investiga y triunfaras


----------

